
How Democrats Killed Their Populist Soul - Rexxar
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/10/how-democrats-killed-their-populist-soul/504710/?single_page=true
======
juliangamble
> Fortunately, Americans are beginning to remember what was once lost. Senator
> Elizabeth Warren often sounds like she’s channeling Wright Patman. Senator
> Bernie Sanders stirred enormous enthusiasm in a younger generation more in
> touch with their populist souls. Republicans even debated putting antitrust
> back in their party platform. President Obama has begun talking about the
> problem of monopolies. Renata Hesse, the head of the government’s antitrust
> division, recently gave a blistering speech repudiating Bork’s corporatist
> ideas. And none other than Hillary Clinton, in an October 3, 2016, speech on
> renewing antitrust vigor, noted that Trump, while a unique figure, also
> represents the “broader trends” of big business picking on the little guy.

> Restoring America’s anti-monopoly traditions does not mean rejecting what
> the Watergate Babies accomplished. It means merging their understanding of a
> multicultural democratic society with Brandeis’s vision of an “industrial
> democracy.” The United States must place democracy at the heart of its
> commercial sphere once again. That means competition policy, in force, all
> the time, at every level. The prevailing culture must be re-geared, so that
> the republic may be born anew.

